# 40th Birthday Present



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, my family got me an Awesome 40th Birthday present!!!
They got me this Colnago Dream HX. Whaaahoooooo!!!! 
Life's good!!!!!!! 
Anyway, here's a pic it has 10sp Record and Reynolds Stratus wheels. Just finished putting it together and now I'm hanging to get it on the road.

Cheers
Lee:thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

corsa.996 said:


> Well, my family got me an Awesome 40th Birthday present!!!
> They got me this Colnago Dream HX. Whaaahoooooo!!!!
> Life's good!!!!!!!
> Anyway, here's a pic it has 10sp Record and Reynolds Stratus wheels. Just finished putting it together and now I'm hanging to get it on the road.
> ...


You are the second person to get a great birthday present on here. That is awesome. Hope you have a great time riding it.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Waaaa Hooooo !!!!! Congratulations and Happy Birthday ! :thumbsup:


----------

